# Johnson Motorwheel



## dave the wave (Oct 4, 2014)

another dave bagne creation.enjoy


----------



## bike (Oct 4, 2014)

*OK so*

Did he make up watercooled?
I have been studying ever Johnson thing i could find and never heard of water cooled- steffey yes.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2014)

Kinda looks like he just mounted a outboard power head (see mill is mounted opposite a normal JMW)on rear of bike. Think some (A-35?) even had compression release on one cylinder.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 5, 2014)

cool creation! does it stay cool i wonder?  shameless plug.......we have a real nice original johnson motorwheel and bike fully restored for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 5, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Kinda looks like he just mounted a outboard power head (see mill is mounted opposite a normal JMW)on rear of bike. Think some (A-35?) even had compression release on one cylinder.




yes,that is what he did.kinda a one of a kind.


----------



## GuitarlCarl (Oct 7, 2014)

That thing has got to eat tires...

Carl. :android:


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

That's some contraption he's got there!!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 7, 2014)

i almost think this is cooler than a original in the creative way it was put together.......straight mad scientistery there,i have a buddy who is also a mad scientist......and last time i was at his place i saw a watercooled johnson motor bike project......his is mounted like a whiz in the middle of the frame.....funny that there is more than one of these tinkerers out there

   what struck me funny was the thought that if a guy with this much talent could only focus on more lucrative endeavors man he would be rich

bravo and very creative.....i wanna see it run


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

This was my first creation.
1929 FH Briggs & Stratton, 1960 ladies Roadmaster, Columbia springer, David Bradley chainsaw handle (exhaust), Charm glow (air cleaner), lawn mower jackshaft sprocket, Mercury 35 hp outboard wire loom bracket (tail pipe holder), exercycle saddle, Big Beam lantern (head lamp), bars bent straight back for early moto effect, card table leg (top bar), lots of other crap.....


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 7, 2014)

ha! nice you guys need to have a get together, i will ask you the same thing i ask my other ms buddy.....where in the hell do you find the time for such projects?

neat creation by the way!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> ha! nice you guys need to have a get together, i will ask you the same thing i ask my other ms buddy.....where in the hell do you find the time for such projects?
> 
> neat creation by the way!




Thanks, you just whittle at them a bit at a time....


----------

